# 330 ZHP Pics from 1st day



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

Delivery from Baron BMW in Kansas City.

Delivery went great! I was in and out in about 40 minutes. I posted my impressions of seeing it Friday so these are more of my impressions DRIVING it.

As I posted before the sound of the exhaust is awesome!. My wife thinks it is a little too loud. My dad has a C32 and the sound in the cabin from the exhaust is very similar. It really is pretty loud from about 1500-2500 rpm when you begin to excelerate especially when in too high of a gear.

It is not easy to keep the rpms under 4500. At about 3800 they really increase fast - I am guessing due to the lightweight flywheel.

My last car was a 323 step. The 330 is so much smoother with much more linear power. The 6-speed is great in my opinion but remember the last manual I drove on a regular basis was a VW Scrirroco that I sold in 1991. The throws into 1, 3 & 5 seem shorter than the down throws into 2, 4 & 6. Great feel coming out of each gear and into the next.

6th gear is really a cruiser gear. I think that it was at just over 2500 rpm at 70 mph (I will check again today). I am going to have to hardwire in my radar detector today because in 5th and 6th it is so smooth that I continually found myself 15-20 mph over the speed limit.

Unfortunately, every time I got to a really good twisty section of the country roads that I was driving I got behind a slow vehicle. I did get to take a few off ramps and corners quickly and the car was really easy to drive fast! I can't wait to get it broken in and get to a track event.

On a pretty humorous note, the KC Mercedes Club had a tech session at the dealer (directly across the highway from BMW). I went to the session to see 3M tape applied to my dads C32. I am friends with one of the salesmen there and told him that I was going to pick up my car at 10:00. He told me to bring it back so he could see it. When I returned with the car he came running across the parking lot. I was worried that one of the managers told him to get me out of there. He said that he had a customer but he had to see the car. He was very impressed and agreed with me that other than the C32, nothing in the Benz C class comes close the the 330 ZHP. The others in the club were very impressed with the car.

Long post - let me know if there is anything else I can add. I will try to check the site again this evening but during the day I will be in the car! 118 miles yesterday!!

It was cloudy Saturday and again today. I will try to get some pics under blue sky. The Silver Gray is beautiful in the sun.


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*#2*

#2


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*3*

3


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*4*

4


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*5*

5


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*6*

6


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*7*

7


----------



## KU Ned (Apr 23, 2003)

*8*

8


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

WOW, very nice! Congrats! Thanks for the pics too.

I can't wait to try the six speed out and compare it to the six in the M5 I used to have. The M5 throws were actually pretty close the the 00 323 I had and I'm hoping this six is shorter. I drove a friend's Passat 5 speed the other day and it had nice short throws but absolutely no power (1.8T).


----------



## Jeff297 (Mar 31, 2003)

Very nice. Congratulations, again. :thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Awesome looking car KU! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Sweet :thumbup: 

You will definitely need to keep an eye on the MPH when in 5/6 :angel: I have not hit triple digits yet, but close enough with no problem, and no where near the prescribed 4500 RPM :str8pimpi :wow:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *...I have not hit triple digits yet... *


Um, Dr., Your sig shows otherwise


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *Um, Dr., Your sig shows otherwise  *


That is an Alee PShop trick :bow: :smokin:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> *That is an Alee PShop trick :bow: :smokin: *


:yikes: That's nice  :thumbup:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice car Ned. Congrats and drive it in good health.

Go NU!


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

looks great!!! 

:wow:

love the color...


----------



## zkc (May 29, 2002)

Looks great Ned, I'll look forward to seeing it around the streets of KC...


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

KU Ned, gorgeous color!! :angel:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

:jawdrop: Looks Great!


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Looks great. Don't forget to put a Jayhawk somewhere on that car!

Rock Chalk!


----------

